# Islamorida fishing



## anytide

u r a bum!!!! 

-a


----------



## Brett

Pilchards Rule!


----------



## ChasingCopperCS

this is probably gunna sound like a stupid question, but what do you look for when fishing a bridge. Do you fish more the drop off or what? heading down to the keys soon and have never fished the bridges down there.


----------



## anytide

drop your bait in the eddies right behind the pillars , whether its white bait /crab or arties ... oh -and hang on !!!  -use can use a break-away lead sinker up at the swivel connection on piece of light mono to get your bait down in the right spot in fast moving water..
good luck  

-a


----------



## out-cast

You know the rules E. No pics no proof. : Dont forget to wear your lanyard


----------



## makin moves

worked real hard for bait this morning but loaded up on pilcards and mullet buy the time I got around to fishing it was around noon and then I started sight seeing and drinking [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] I might make a run tonight but well see ;D In the mean time Ive been shooting video and taken pics Ill post up later, worken on some killer burgers right now ill have udates to come stay tuned


----------



## makin moves

ps lift vest and lanard are being used  It only takes me one lesson to learn  Eeven rolled by the spot and poured one out just to show some respect ;D


----------



## out-cast

> ps lift vest and lanard are being used  It only takes me one lesson to learn  Eeven rolled by the spot and poured one out  just to show some respect  ;D



Hahahaha! That'a awesome. Poured some out for the homies. Enjoy a rita for me and have fun bro.


----------



## swampfox

Me and 3 buds just got back from Islamorada last night. Made the 750 mile drive to chase tarpon. And chase em is all we did. Not the first hook up. We even stooped to chunking mullet on the bottom. We saw a ton. But no takers. We fished all day sun up to sun down and never even seen anyone hooked up. The local guides blamed it on the new moon/solar eclipse fenom. The weather was bad every day but Sunday. We committed to fish all night Sat. But it got real narly at the bridge on the incoming tide. And since we couldn't see our hand in front of our face we made a very rare wise decision and called it off. Sunday morning got rough so we trailered down to Big Pine. That ended up being a good move the clouds cleared and we killed the reds/cudas/sharks on the bone fish flats. Even saw somw bones. Didn't intend on driving that far to catch reds. But you gotta go with the flow. 

Makingmoves you want to elaborate on your incident? Maybe the rest of us could learn a life saving lesson. That can get real schetchy around the bridges. Where did you hook up? Channel 2?


----------



## [email protected]

swampfox. you caught red fish in big pine key? not to often you catch them that far south in the keys. How big? 

Did you Bahia Honda bridge for tarpon when you trailered down to big pine key?

I was down there on saturday at Bahia Honda and the tarpon were rolling all over but we only jumped 1 tarpon. Not too many boats were hooked up at all during the outgoing tide compaqred to other times ive been there.


----------



## makin moves

Only jumped two more tarpon over the weekend the bite really died down. We did manage to  sight cast 4 reds 3 slot and one overslot. Also sight casted a 3 foot shark just to stretch some line. We had great luck with bait all weekend every day one toss of the net I could black out the live well with pilcards  Waterproof camera is no longer waterproof it took a dump on me. I got a few pics but havent had a chance to go over them yet. Other than ducking a few storms winds were very light and we had glasslike conditions everyday


----------



## [email protected]

Also forgot to mention that we brought in a couple of sharks that day at Bahia Honda. 1 was an 8 foor hammerhead. 

Makin moves, where were you catching the pilchards? Grass flats and chum or near bridge? Im heading down to Tavenier this weekend for the long weekend and going to need some bait. What size were the pilchards?

Did you make the run to Flamingo for the reds?


----------



## makin moves

The spoil islands just outside of the main channel it was about a 10 minute run from where the fwc is. They were in the turtle grass around the islands. They were decent size 3-6 inches. The reds were around those same islands. We saw a few when looking for bait thats the only reason we went after them.


----------



## makin moves

candy


----------



## bermuda

I'll revive this thread as i will be going down to islamorada in a week or so and would like any pointers as where to go to catch any non-junk fish lol. I've been down there several times but only have caught junk. I'll be happy to share Mosquito Lagoon tips also with anyone who needs them - just have no experience down in islamorada. I will be staying at Cheasapeake near the sandbar if that helps. I'll be sure to post my results - Thanks


----------



## jsnipes

just talked to a friend who got back from islamorada last week. they landed 22 tarpon and said they lost at least 2x that many. sounds like it was GOING OFF. all the bridges he said were good. mullet and crabs. mullet and crabs. i'm headed to marathon this weekend, but might have to do some fishing up that way as well.


----------



## jsnipes

bermuda--i made my first trip down there like two months ago and made a thread. there was some good advice in there and i'll offer up what i found.

not sure what kind of boat you are in, but there seemed to be plenty of snapper in most of the channel cuts and edges of the flats. i also had no problem chumming up the reef out in about 40 ft altho the tails were on the smaller side. inshore, found some reds on the flats and lots of small sharks. saw maybe 1 or 2 bones, no permit and one tarpon but i didn't really target them at all. buy a top spot map and just talk to some local people to get an idea of what's going on.


----------



## bermuda

Hi,

Thanks for the info, i'll check out your thread - i should have mentioned i have a Seafoam SUV15 so i can't go real far out but hopefully it will be calm.  If you see me out there stop by and say hi. I also want to try some night fishing so i'm bringing my lights though i have no idea if they work down there lol.

Eric


----------



## tntwill

Ok just got back from Sugarloaf KOA yesterday. 1 tarpon on the inside on pin fish a few sharks ,barracudas,1 permit. AND a boat load of snapper only two that where under sized AND yes they were caught on pin fish also.... DEAD ONES. GREAT weekend but very hot.


----------



## jsnipes

congrats on the permit. get that inside?


----------



## tntwill

> congrats on the permit.  get that inside?


yes close to budd key


----------



## bermuda

Went down the weekend before last - didn't catch much though - nobody was catching much.  Wife hooked a hammerhead got it up to boat then the line broke.  Weather was nice though and there's always the sandbar


----------

